# Frig Ice maker pipe close to Frig outlet



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I would seperate it more if I was building it, but I would not move it now.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Not an NEC issue.

Why are you worried about the water and electricity being so close together when they're far closer together_ inside_ the fridge? And your washing machine? And your garbage disposer? And your whirlypool?


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Not an NEC issue.
> 
> Why are you worried about the water and electricity being so close together when they're far closer together_ inside_ the fridge? And your washing machine? And your garbage disposer? And your whirlypool?



Good point. Just looks funny


----------



## Neoursa (Sep 22, 2012)

What kind of supply? Saddle valves are evil. I've seen kitchen floor substrates ruined with small leaks.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

swimmer said:


> My customer has a frig electrical outlet 1" above water outlet for ice maker.
> 
> Note that water is below power.
> 
> ...


What is the problem? Is this a test? If the water was spraying out...that would be a problem. Otherwise, not.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If water is dripping, I still don't see why that's an NEC issue.


----------

